# boreal forest = τάιγκα, βόρειο δάσος ΟΧΙ πολικό



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2010)

Έψαχνα στο γλωσσάρι Eurovoc την απόδοση του όρου *πρεμνοφυές δάσος* (=αυτό που ξεπετιέται από κοντοκομμένους κορμούς) στα αγγλικά. Τη λέξη *πρέμνο*, γνωστή σε κάθε αμπελουργό στη χώρα μας, δεν θα τη βρείτε στο ΛΚΝ, ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ98. Υπάρχει όμως σχετικό λήμμα στο ΛΝΕΓ06:

*πρέμνο (το)* (λόγ.) 1. το κάτω μέρος τού κορμού δέντρου που απομένει μετά την κοπή• κούτσουρο 2. το ίδιο το φυτό και κυρ. το αμπέλι: ο καλλιεργητής είχε μεγάλη απόδοση ανά πρέμνο. [ΕΤΥΜ. < αρχ. πρέμνον, αβεβ. ετύμου, ίσως συνδ. με αρχ. ιρλ. crann «δέντρο» ή με λατ. quernus «δρύινος». Βλ. κ. πρύμνη}.
​Το *πρεμνοφυές δάσος* λοιπόν αποδίδεται από το Eurovoc στα αγγλικά ως _*coppiced woodland*_.

Ωραία ως εδώ. Όμως συνεχίζοντας το ψάξιμο στα δασοξυλουργικά εντόπισα ένα μάλλον ενδιαφέρον λάθος: Την απόδοση του *boreal forest* ως *βόρειο πολικό δάσος*. *Boreal forests* είναι όμως τα δάση που αποκαλούμε *τάιγκα*, (από τη ρωσική λέξη тайга, που προέρχεται με τη σειρά της από την αλταϊνή _tayya_). Γράφει η ελληνική βικιπαίδεια:

Η τάιγκα είναι το μεγαλύτερο δάσος του κόσμου. Καλύπτει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της Σιβηρίας, του Καναδά και τη βόρεια Σκανδιναβία και βρίσκεται νότια της τούντρας. Συνολικά, αποτελεί τις μισές δασώδεις εκτάσεις του πλανήτη (περίπου 13,5 εκατ. τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα). Αποτελείται κυρίως από κωνοφόρα, χαμηλότερα στο ύψος από τους συγγενείς τους των νοτιότερων περιοχών (τα δάση των βουνών της Ευρώπης λ.χ.) εξ αιτίας των φτωχών εδαφών στα οποία αναπτύσσονται. Τα κωνοφόρα επικρατούν λόγω της μεγαλύτερης αντοχής τους στο κρύο, η μέση θερμοκρασία της τάιγκα είναι 0 βαθμοί και οι βροχοπτώσεις κυμαίνονται στα 250-750mm το χρόνο.​Επισημαίνω ότι στην αγγλική και γαλλική βίκη, που επίσης ξεκαθαρίζουν ότι boreal forest/ forêt boréale αντίστοιχα είναι η τάιγκα, συναντάμε επίσης τον όρο «βόρειο δάσος του Καναδά», boreal forest of Canada/forêt boréale canadienne.

Αλλά να τι λέει και ο Πάπυρος:

*τάιγκα, η* (αγγλ. και γαλλ. taiga) (Βιογεωγρ.)• όρος που αναφέρεται στην βόρεια δασοκλιματική ζώνη τών ψυχρόβιων κωνοφόρων που περιβάλλει σαν δακτύλιος το Βόρειο Ημισφαίριο. Είναι επίσης γνωστή ως δάση τής βόρειας ψυχρής ζώνης ή *βόρεια δάση*. Πρόκειται για ανοικτά δάση κωνοφόρων, τα οποία αναπτύσσονται σε βαλτώδη εδάφη και τα δέντρα τους καλύπτονται συνήθως από λειχήνες. Η τάιγκα αποτελεί την χαρακτηριστική *υποπολική βλάστηση* τής Ευρασίας μεταξύ τής ψυχρότερης ζώνης τής τούντρας στα βόρεια και τής θερμότερης εύκρατης ζώνης στα νότια. Πολλές φορές διακρίνεται σε βόρεια (μία μεταβατική ζώνη προς την τούντρα), μέση (που καλύπτεται από ανοικτές δασώδεις περιοχές έως κλειστά δάση) και νότια (πυκνότερα δάση). [...]​
Άρα, και ο Πάπυρος αναφέρει επίσης τον όρο «βόρεια δάση», όχι όμως πολικά. Ίσα ίσα, που ξεκαθαρίζει ότι η τάιγκα αποτελεί _υποπολική βλάστηση_.

Πώς έγινε λοιπόν πολικό το, έστω, βόρειο δάσος; Πιθανόν υπήρξε κάποια σύγχυση με το Βόρειο Σέλας, την *aura borealis* που εμφανίζεται στον Βόρειο Πόλο. Δεν είναι εύκολο να συμπεράνουμε· άλλωστε, τα λιγοστά ευρήματα στον γκούγκλη φαίνεται να είναι σχεδόν όλα ανεπεξέργαστες αναδημοσιεύσεις από το Eurovoc. Πάντως, ένα είναι βέβαιο:

*boreal forest = τάιγκα, βόρειο δάσος ΟΧΙ πολικό*

--και για έναν ακόμη λόγο: ούτε στον Βόρειο Πόλο, ούτε στον Νότιο υπάρχουν δάση. Προς το παρόν, τουλάχιστον...

_Και με την ευκαιρία, ορίστε συγκεντρωμένοι οι όροι δασοπονίας και ξυλείας που ανέσυρα συνολικά από το Eurovoc.
_


afforestation|δάσωση
agroforestry|γεωργοδασοπονία
bonded wood|συγκολλητό ξύλο
boreal forest|βόρειο
πολικό 
δάσος
classified forest|διατηρητέο δάσος
coppiced woodland|πρεμνοφυές δάσος
deforestation|αποδάσωση
European forestry policy|ευρωπαϊκή δασική πολιτική
forest certification|πιστοποίηση των δασών
forest conservation|προστασία των δασών
forest plantation|φυτευμένο δάσος
forest ranger|δασοφύλακας
forest|δάσος
forestry development|διαρρύθμιση δασών
forestry economics|δασική οικονομία
forestry group|δασικός συνεταιρισμός
forestry holding|δασική εκμετάλλευση
forestry legislation|δασική νομοθεσία
forestry policy|δασική πολιτική
forestry property|δασική ιδιοκτησία
forestry research|δασική έρευνα
forestry statistics|δασικές στατιστικές
fuel wood|καυσόξυλα
high forest|σπερμοφυές δάσος
joinery|ξυλουργία
Mediterranean forest|μεσογειακό δάσος
mountain forest|ορεινό δάσος
natural forest|φυσικό δάσος
plywood|αντικολλητό ξύλο
private forest|ιδιωτικά δάση
publicly owned forest|δάση του δημοσίου
rafting|μεταφορά ξυλείας δι' επιπλεύσεως
silviculture|δασοκομία
sustainable forest management|βιώσιμη δασοκομία
temperate forest|εύκρατο δάσος
tropical forest|τροπικό δάσος
tropical wood|τροπική ξυλεία
wood fibre|ίνες ξύλου
wood for construction|οικοδομική ξυλεία
wood industry|βιομηχανία ξύλου
wood product|προϊόν ξυλείας
wood production|παραγωγή ξυλείας
wood residue|υπολείμματα πρίσεως
wooded area|δασική έκταση


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία. Στο γλωσσάρι του πίνακα θα έλεγα να τραβήξεις μια γραμμή πάνω από το πολικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> wood residue |υπολείμματα πρίσεως



Όχι ότι με ξετρελαίνει αυτή η απόδοση, αλλά να την ξεκαθαρίσω (εδώ το ΛΚΝ βοηθάει):
*πριστήριο το* [pristírio] Ο40 : (λόγ.) το πριονιστήριο: ~ ξυλείας.
[λόγ. < αρχ. πρισ- (πρίω) `πριονίζω΄ -τήριον] ​


----------



## Themis (Aug 6, 2010)

Την ταϊγκά την ήξερα να τονίζεται στη λήγουσα. Αν δεν σκοπεύουμε να την προσαρμόσουμε στο ελληνικό κλιτικό σύστημα (της τάιγκας), είναι άραγε απαραίτητο να φιλτράρουμε τη λέξη μέσω αγγλικών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο ως προς τον ρωσικό τονισμό, αλλά όπως βλέπεις και από την βίκη, και από τον Πάπυρο, μάλλον έχει καθιερωθεί η τάιγκα. Και προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα και την κλίνω τη λέξη (της τάιγκας) --αλλά δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να κλίνω και της *ταϊγκάς κατά το π.χ. δροσιά/δροσιάς.

Edit: Η Altavista δίνει 650:15 υπέρ της τάιγκας, πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

Α μπράβο. Τώρα θυμήθηκα μια δεύτερη παρατήρηση που ήθελα να κάνω. Εγώ την ξέρω _τάιγκα_, αλλά βλέποντας την _τούντρα_ (γενική _της τούντρας_), αλλά και _η τούνδρα - της τούνδρας_, σκεφτόμουν μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να έχουμε και _τάιγκα - της τάιγκας_.


----------



## Themis (Aug 6, 2010)

"της τάιγκα": 515 γκουγκλιές, "της τάιγκας": 124. Αν θεωρήσουμε ενδεικτική τη σχέση αυτή, τότε λέω ότι ήρθε ο καιρός.
της τάιγκας, της τάιγκας, της τάιγκας: 127


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2010)

Στα σχολικά βιβλία Γεωγραφίας που δίδασκα σε όλη τη διάρκεια της θητείας μου στην εκπαίδευση, αναφερόταν ως η τάιγκα, της τάιγκας. Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν αντικατασταθεί με πιο μοντέρνα τώρα και λένε "της τάιγκα" και "του Μεξικό".


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Τώρα το σύστημα είναι δημοκρατικότερο. Έχεις επιλογή ανάμεσα σε «της τάιγκας» και «της τάιγκα».


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2010)

Ή στο Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο δεν γνωρίζει η δεξιά τους τι ποιεί η αριστερά τους.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2010)

Εννοείται: *της τάιγκας*. Αρκετά ανακατώνεται το στομάχι μου με τα δημοσιογραφικά «της τρόικα» που ακούω/βλέπω καθημερινά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Τώρα το σύστημα είναι δημοκρατικότερο. Έχεις επιλογή ανάμεσα σε «της τάιγκας» και «της τάιγκα».


Ακόμα εξωφρενικότερο, η τούνδρα κλίνεται κι η τάιγκα δεν κλίνεται.
_...η βλάστηση της τούνδρας και της τάιγκα..._


----------

